# Re bookmarking reference sites



## marmalady (Jan 20, 2005)

The subject of making a permanent reference topic came up on the 'beef, pork and lamb' forum under GB's 'skirt steak' topic - I had posted a reference site to a chart of beef cuts and their uses.  Since the admin doesn't want to make items like this 'sticky' topics (ie, always at the top of the forum), my suggestion to everyone is to bookmark them to your 'favorites' when you see a reference site you'd like to hang on to.  That way, you don't have to go digging through posts to find your info.


----------



## Raine (Jan 20, 2005)

That works, but that doesn't help newbies who may be looking for said info.


----------



## marmalady (Jan 20, 2005)

I know, I know - maybe us 'oldbies' can just repost it for 'em.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 20, 2005)

Marmalady - I'll keep trying for a Tips and Techniques forum - I just have to let Admin. "rest" after the last time he was here  :roll:   I will keep trying though. 

I'm not sure if bookmarking it will work - I'll have to try it to actually see - will it be buried deeper and deeper into the posts with the page changing from all the new posts?


----------



## marmalady (Jan 20, 2005)

Tx for the 'tips and techniques' help, KE!  And tx to the admin - for doing a thankless job that must have once seemed like fun, lol!

Re the bookmarking, I meant just bookmarking it to your 'favorites' on your own 'puter.


----------

